# Overnight in Seville



## IanMcM (Sep 28, 2008)

Will be in Costa del Sol last week in October.  Thinking of going to Seville and staying overnight.  Would be grateful for any advice as to where to stay for the night.
Also will go to Granada for the day - does one need to reserve tickets for the Alhambra at this time of year?
Ian.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 28, 2008)

Hotel Alfonso, XIII is owned by Starwood. This place is posh but very expensive. The building has a great deal of history and is a tourist destination in its own right.  My wife and I will be going to Spain next year and Seville is one of our destinations.  You can check this hotel out at www.spg.com.


----------



## Blues (Sep 29, 2008)

We stayed at Hotel Becquer, and were quite pleased.  It's moderately priced, and is a pleasant 5-10 minute walk from the cathedral and the old Santa Cruz district.

I don't know whether you *need* to make reservations for the Alhambra, but if I were traveling all that way to see one of the wonders of the world, I'd go ahead and make the reservation.


----------



## Conan (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.hotelamadeussevilla.com/

Great location, air conditioned, comfortable and well-run


----------

